# making the journey



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

so we officially began our post UD campaign over the weekend. Lots of lows, lots of really great moments, in the end I'm very happy with my dog and his attitude towards his work. His stays are broken due to his anxiety at me leaving him. We lost out on an open win because of that. I'm pulling him from open for awhile while we work on building his confidence there, and in the meantime we'll continue to show in utility. Here's a utility and an open run. All I had on me was my ipad so not the greatest video.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love to watch him! You two are a wonderful team, looking forward to hearing about the journey.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Enjoy the journey.. it's what it's all about!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is all about the journey  Enjoy!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the videos - they're very helpful for those of us who are starting out. They looked like very smooth performances to me. Is the problem with the stays something that many dogs go through? Would you say it relates to temperament or particular experiences? This is out of sight stays?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip would like to be attached to my hip. He does not like being away from me. Overall he is a very confident dog, but he does not like being left. So the out of sight stays have always been difficult for him, and he comes and goes in phases on how badly it affects him.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

On some experimenting I did this weekend, I found that if I put Flip on a stay by himself, I could go out of sight and he would just chill. But when I put him in a line up he started wiggling around, even when I didn't go totally out of sight. So I'm thinking this probably goes back to when flip was getting up to visit dogs and leaning over to sniff them and I had to work on getting to ignore them. That's my best guess as to what the issue is. Now to fix it! I have a Linda Koutsky seminar in two weeks and I sent her an email, so she's coming prepared to help us.


----------

